# Haunted Hawaii 2012



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

It all started off with a pumpkin patch this year......

This years big thing was foam rock walls and a dungeon. I have learned that people are more afraid of the dark and air shooting at them than a coffin banging..... next year more dark.
I also learned to keep fog machines away from air lines....

a slide show
Halloween [email protected]@[email protected]@offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2F50086492%40N04%2Fsets%2F72157631909753933%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2F50086492%40N04%2Fsets%2F72157631909753933%2F&set_id=72157631909753933&[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@%2Fphotos%2F50086492%40N04%2Fsets%2F72157631909753933%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2F50086492%40N04%2Fsets%2F72157631909753933%2F&set_id=72157631909753933&jump_to=

the photos without the slide show
Halloween 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work. Looks very cool.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, Nice Job! Looks like you are on to a great start. If you would like any help I'm willing to sleep on your couch and drink your beer for two or three months prior to Halloween next year. It would be rough to leave S. Cal. and spend time in paradise but, I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

R. Lamb said:


> Wow, Nice Job! Looks like you are on to a great start. If you would like any help I'm willing to sleep on your couch and drink your beer for two or three months prior to Halloween next year. It would be rough to leave S. Cal. and spend time in paradise but, I'm willing to give it a go.


Hey Tim,

Lamb and I will commute over to Kona ( since we are neighbors) and work for Lau Lau and Longboard lager. What do you think?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for..... i might just take you up on your offer....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - The tombstones, the bride & groom, the stone walls, amazing work - well done.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hey Tim! Long time no chat! Love the pictures, the neon lights look great on the skulls. Were did you get the bridal dress and tux at? Thanks for sharing and miss our graveyard chats!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

awsume graveyard, in a pumpkin patch too cool. you did a great job


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that looks awesome! I love your tombstones among the vines and the kneeling creature! He looks like something to be reckoned with.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

We got the wedding dress from a friend that did not need it any more, the "tux" was part of an old prop, we are still looking for a real tux at thrift stores


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great display! Love the lighting and props!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

LLLove it! The axe in the stump was a really nice touch.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

and the video of the haunt.......


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

love it ....

Love. It.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, t2d! That ghoulish groundbreaker is really cool! Love that Kona Coast - I want to snorkel in Puako Bay again someday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a great video. I bet you got lots of frights from people!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lots of props! The tombstones look great in their natrural setting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the look of the tombstones rising out of the pumpkin vines. It's such a nice effect.


----------

